
Nim 0.12.0 released - elpres
http://nim-lang.org/news.html#Z2015-10-27-version-0-12-0-released
======
arthursilva
What a great language, seriously. Unfortunately I have no hopes that I'll gain
any significant traction.

~~~
ldlework
Huh, I keep hearing more and more about it in places I'd never suspect.

~~~
federico3
Some examples?

